# Paul Gilbert Clinic, July 22nd in Toronto



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

July 22nd - Toronto, ON, Canada - Guitar Workshop Plus

http://guitarworkshopplus.com/

http://www.paulgilbert.com/Tour2008.html

4 hour drive... so worth it.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Definitely worth it. I went last year when Gary Hoey and Rik Emmett were doing the clinics. Anyone interested should keep in mind that the workshop is an entire week long. The guest artist clinics are only a small part of that and not something you can just attend on their own. Only those signing up for the workshop will have access to the clinic.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> Only those signing up for the workshop will have access to the clinic.


I didn't even realize that... damn.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

violation said:


> July 22nd - Toronto, ON, Canada - Guitar Workshop Plus


I predict lots of widdlywiddlywiddlywiddlywiddlywiddlywiddlywiddlywiddlywiddly :smile:


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i've met paul gilbert. he is one very nice, funny as hell guy... if you can hang with him, i highly recommend it. i'm not into shredding at all, but i'm glad to have met him.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

As much as I normally go for guitarists with feel rather than speed (mainly because I have no speed!), I still like Paul gilbert. I also agree that he has a great sense of humour. This youtube video of his is pretty cool:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=cL9dUTussj8


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> I predict lots of widdlywiddlywiddlywiddlywiddlywiddlywiddlywiddlywiddlywiddly :smile:


LOL. It gets funnier every time I picture it.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> As much as I normally go for guitarists with feel rather than speed (mainly because I have no speed!)


That's the thing about Paul Gilbert though... he plays with emotion but when he plays fast he _rips_ so everyone automatically thinks he's just another shredder like MAB. 

Example, track 5 off his new album... I'll upload it for you. Click me. Tons of tracks like that... listen to Suite Modale, it's got his wife on the piano too.


----------

